# hellocubers' quest to become sub-19 with CFOP| Learning look ahead and some f2l cases that I suck doing.



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

same as any progression thread.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 12, 2021)

I would ask the mods to delete the old one since their wasn't anything on it. You can also ask the mods to move it to a different topic(?).


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2021)

anyway no learning today since I need a break.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

got faster with roux.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

Also learnt intuitive f2l 2 days before this post if i decide to switch to CFOP.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> anyway no learning today since I need a break.





hellocubers said:


> Also learnt intuitive f2l if i decide to switch to CFOP.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 13, 2021)

Also, you can keep your posts confined to one big one each day or so, to prevent cluttering


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

also +2 on my supposed-to-be PB.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> also +2 on my supposed-to-be PB.


which means PB fail?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 13, 2021)

True.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> True.


That's unfortunate


----------



## Waffles (Aug 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> also +2 on my supposed-to-be PB.


My official PB is a +2, and Na Perm. It’s like an 18 because this was in like April but personally I feel your pain.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

Waffles said:


> My official PB is a +2, and Na Perm. It’s like an 18 because this was in like April but personally I feel your pain.


yeah.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

4.66 2x2 Single Let's Go!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 4.66 2x2 Single Let's Go!


Nice!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Well, a 43.273 single thanks to lockups and an E perm at the end. (E Perm is my slowest PLL.)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Well, a 43.273 single thanks to lockups and an E perm at the end. (E Perm is my slowest PLL.)


you should definitely learn fingertricks for D moves


----------



## Human Cuber (Aug 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Also learnt intuitive f2l if i decide to switch to CFOP.


you are not learning cfop? I started cfop though


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 15, 2021)

What method do you use?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Human Cuber said:


> you are not learning cfop? I started cfop though


I decided to try roux.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> you should definitely learn fingertricks for D moves


True.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 15, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What method do you use?


Roux.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

19.88 2x2 OH PB single.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 19.88 2x2 OH PB single.


Nevermind that. 11.80 2x2 OH PB single.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

wait, 11.81 2x2 OH PB fail?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

Did a solve with beginners, got a 39.388 which is my PB. Thanks to my fastest PLL (Jb) appearing at the end.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Did a solve with beginners, got a 39.388 which is my PB. Thanks to my fastest PLL (Jb) appearing at the end.


Good job for a sub-40!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

LET'S GO 4.63 ON 2X2 WOOHOO


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

Just solved with CFOP, got 31.726


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 17, 2021)

Oh no, +2 on a 4 in 2x2.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Just solved with CFOP, got 31.726


You're slowly catching up with me!


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 17, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Oh no, +2 on a 4 in 2x2.


sadge


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> You're slowly catching up with me!


It was an easy F2L. I'm not even sub-40.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> It was an easy F2L. I'm not even sub-40.


oh...


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

oh no, a pop.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

well, 9.62 ao120 on 2x2.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 18, 2021)

LET'S GO 1.413 Jb.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

well, 58.18 on 3x3 thanks to messing up an E Perm and Na Perm at the end.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

38.827 With Jb at the end.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

LET"S GO 1.713 H Perm.


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> LET"S GO 1.713 H Perm.


Did you do it on stackmat and was it including pickup time?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Did you do it on stackmat and was it including pickup time?


yes, and no.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> LET"S GO 1.713 H Perm.


7 posts in a row wow


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 20, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> yes, and no.


So you used a stackmat but you didn't count pickup time?


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> So you used a stackmat but you didn't count pickup time?


yes.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

Just cleaned my cube. And also, practiced blockbuilding and lowered it down to 11.9.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

sub-6 single: 5.74


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2021)

sub-4 single: 3.72


----------



## Waffles (Aug 21, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> sub-6 single: 5.74





hellocubers said:


> sub-4 single: 3.72


I really hope you are talking about 2x2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello, I shall be inactive as i need to study.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2021)

Well, I just learned more blockbuilding stuff but i still suck. Also, just got a 23.977 PB today!


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2021)

Waffles said:


> I really hope you are talking about 2x2


i am.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 29, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Well, I just learned more blockbuilding stuff but i still suck. Also, just got a 23.977 PB today!


W H A T
my pb is still 25.99...oh well
Edit: got a new PB: 21.344


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 30, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> W H A T
> my pb is still 25.99...oh well


i think i was supposed to get a sub-20 but i messed up a jb perm. Well that's embarrassing.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 30, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> i think i was supposed to get a sub-20 but i messed up a jb perm. Well that's embarrassing.


*WHATTTT SUB-20*


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 31, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *WHATTTT SUB-20*


It was like 17 seconds but i messed up that jb.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> It was like 17 seconds but i messed up that jb.


17 seconds!!


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 1, 2021)

Just goes to show to get a good cube that doesn't over shoot. 6seconds is a pretty big number!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Well, a 43.273 single thanks to lockups and an E perm at the end. (E Perm is my slowest PLL.)


Change my mind, Both N perms are my slowest. My 4.66 single on 2x2 is even faster than both N perms. (4.783, 4.923)


----------



## Waffles (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Change my mind, Both N perms are my slowest. My 4.66 single on 2x2 is even faster than both N perms. (4.783, 4.923)


Nb is fine. I have a 8.75 single full step with Nb, and can execute it easily sub 1.4. Na is the literal embodiment of “worst PLL”, but probably still sub 1.5able, however other plls have similar problems like V, F and the R perms.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

What algs do you use for the N Perms? I use F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' for Na (inverse is also good) and r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F' 
(Alt: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R )


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Nb is fine. I have a 8.75 single full step with Nb, and can execute it easily sub 1.4. Na is the literal embodiment of “worst PLL”, but probably still sub 1.5able, however other plls have similar problems like V, F and the R perms.


Gc or Gd is worst PLL


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> What algs do you use for the N Perms? I use F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' for Na (inverse is also good) and r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'
> (Alt: R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F R' F' R U' R )


Dude that Na is way better than R U R' U (Jb Perm) U2 R U' R'


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

I use lefty Na for nb


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I use lefty Na for nb


I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'





hellocubers said:


> I'm pretty slow.


Use the exec above


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> r' D' F r U' r' F' D r2 U r' U' r' F r F'


Use the right fingertrick or you will struggle with this alg.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Use the exec above


sure.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyway, I just practiced on 3x3 and got PB 35.485 ao5!
Also, 2x2 ao200: 9.27


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

Just learned this alg for ub perm! M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2.


----------



## Garf (Sep 2, 2021)

Yo, I have a tip for you:
When you drill algs like pll or oll, try to do them with good fingertricks, no matter how hard they are. Keep practicing until you can do them well, then stop for 2 minutes, and then go back and practice algs again. You should do this 5-10 times, with each algorithm you need to improve on, like for your case, N perms.
And find the best way to do. Not the easiest, the best, which may be hard to do at first.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Yo, I have a tip for you:
> When you drill algs like pll or oll, try to do them with good fingertricks, no matter how hard they are. Keep practicing until you can do them well, then stop for 2 minutes, and then go back and practice algs again. You should do this 5-10 times, with each algorithm you need to improve on, like for you case, N perms.
> And find the best way to do. Not the easiest, the best, which may be hard to do at first.


Thanks.


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 3, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Nb is fine. I have a 8.75 single full step with Nb, and can execute it easily sub 1.4. Na is the literal embodiment of “worst PLL”, but probably still sub 1.5able, however other plls have similar problems like V, F and the R perms.


every pll is technically "fine". Relative to other plls, nb is garbage though and imo worse than Na, since the best algs are mirrors of each other, but since im right hand dominant, nb has a slight grip shift in the rdf alg


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 3, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> like for you case


----------



## Waffles (Sep 3, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> every pll is technically "fine". Relative to other plls, nb is garbage though and imo worse than Na, since the best algs are mirrors of each other, but since im right hand dominant, nb has a slight grip shift in the rdf alg


Weird. Maybe I hate Na so much because the only reasonable alg is righty? I know that’s the reason I like Ja and Aa perms


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 3, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Weird. Maybe I hate Na so much because the only reasonable alg is righty? I know that’s the reason I like Ja and Aa perms


Use F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' instead of R F U' R' U R U F' R2' F' R U R U' R' F, imo it's slightly better


----------



## Waffles (Sep 4, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Use F' R U R' U' R' F R2 F U' R' U' R U F' R' instead of R F U' R' U R U F' R2' F' R U R U' R' F, imo it's slightly better


I do use the second one, if I used the setup to Jb perm one I would just DNF the solve if I ever got it.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Time to post here again. Anyway i'm learning ZZ just for fun.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

When you try to do a U Perm (M2 U' thing) on a 2x2.


Spoiler



*visible stress*


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> When you try to do a U Perm (M2 U' thing) on a 2x2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


that's basically doing U' U2 U' lmao


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> that's basically doing U' U2 U' lmao


I'm used to turning the 3x3. My main event is 2x2 but I practice 3x3 so much that I would do whatever edge PLL there is on a 2x2.


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 4, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> *WHATTTT SUB-20*


It was like 10 second but Jb Perm was done wrong.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> It was like 10 second


You mean 17 seconds?


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> You mean 17 seconds?


no, it's my solve


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 4, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> same as any progression thread.


which events do you practice?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> which events do you practice?


3x3 and 2x2.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2021)

HD Truong Giang said:


> no, it's my solve


oh.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 6, 2021)

Just Learned ZZ! EOLine is still difficult.


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Sep 6, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Just Learned ZZ! EOLine is still difficult.


Use EOcross


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 6, 2021)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> Use EOcross


Sure.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Not really much today, but I got my Roux PB! 34.372


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

ZZ PB: 42.384


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

2x2 stuff: 9.38 ao5, 9.72 ao12, 5.46 single.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 7, 2021)

Pyra PB: 17.376
Skewb PB: 23.463


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

How many cubes do you have? Looks like fun


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 8, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> How many cubes do you have? Looks like fun


13 cubes. This thread is mainly for 3x3, but I also post 2x2 and other puzzles


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

ahem. 2x2 PB ao5: 7.31


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 9, 2021)

yoooooooooo banana 2x2x3 PB: 24.387


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

New skewb PB: 17.362


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 22.375 3X3 PB LET'S GOOOOOOOO


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

Roux PB: 38.63


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

nice!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 11, 2021)

nothing much here. Anyway just got a 8.27 PB ao100 on 2x2.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 12, 2021)

ZZ PB: 39.286


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Skewb first sub-10 and PB: 9.981


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

wow.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

2x2 PB mo3, ao5, ao12, ao100: 5.38 (mo3), 5.43 (ao5), 6.44 (ao12), 8.23 (ao100).


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

wow


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Pyra PB: 16.372


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Alright some unofficial WCA stuff.
QiYi O2 Cube PB: 2.113


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Alright some unofficial WCA stuff.
> QiYi O2 Cube PB: 2.113


sub 1 when?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 13, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> sub 1 when?


I'm too slow.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

ZZ PB: 39.028


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

1.24 Ub perm with no pickup time.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

F Perm (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R) learnt.


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> F Perm (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R) learnt.


F


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> F Perm (R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R) learnt.


Use RUFFS F perm


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Use RUFFS F perm


What's the alg? I can't find it from the wiki.


----------



## Garf (Sep 14, 2021)

Use the RUF version, as it is quicker, and fingertricks are great for that.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 15, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> What's the alg? I can't find it from the wiki.


same angle as ruf
R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S


----------



## PiKeeper (Sep 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> same angle as ruf
> R' F R f' R' F R2 U R' U' R' F' R2 U R' S


I love that alg, it flows so nicely


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 15, 2021)

Anyway, Roux PB: 37.761


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 15, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Use RUFFS F perm


I knew someone would say that


----------



## Human Cuber (Sep 15, 2021)

Im so sorry that I have no idea about ZZ or ROUX im with CFOP


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

Ub Perm is now my fastest PLL.
And, ZZ PB: 38.213


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Ub Perm is now my fastest PLL.
> And, ZZ PB: 38.213


IMO ZZ is best, you will soon get to a point where you will have to use 1 main method, I would recommend ZZ


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

So this isn't a progression but this is painful.
In the middle of doing EO in ZZ, I suddenly forgot what to do.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 16, 2021)

Pyra PB: 16.272


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

I will be inactive again as I have many school stuff.
Ok not actually inactive just semi-active.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

skewb PB a05: 14.372


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 17, 2021)

Roux PB: 37.121


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 18, 2021)

3x3 ao5 PB: 37.637


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 18, 2021)

more Unofficial WCA stuff.
Banana 2x2x3 PB: 19.272
O2 Cube PB: 2.017


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 18, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> I will be inactive again as I have many school stuff.
> Ok not actually inactive just semi-active.


Bummer, will you still practice every day?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 19, 2021)

OtterCuber said:


> Bummer, will you still practice every day?


maybe.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 19, 2021)

Just did a session on 2x2. My best solve is 3,687 in that session.


----------



## OtterCuber (Sep 19, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> maybe.



Okay...bummer!


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 20, 2021)

2x2 ao5 PB: 7.10
Also, I will be inactive as there are many homework.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 24, 2021)

3X3 PB 20.38 LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3X3 PB 20.38 LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


scramble and recon?


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 24, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3X3 PB 20.38 LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


What method?


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> scramble and recon?


oh shoot i actually scrambled it myself...


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 24, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> What method?


CFOP.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 25, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Use the RUF version, as it is quicker, and fingertricks are great for that.


no it's not quicker but the fingertricks are great
S move alg is quicker than RUF


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 26, 2021)

New Roux PB: 37.412


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 3, 2021)

Been a while since i posted here. anyway, Roux PB: 35.012 PB and the most craziest thing in my life, 2x2 PB! 1.944! scramble if you want: U2 F R' U' R F U2 F' U


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Been a while since i posted here. anyway, Roux PB: 35.012 PB and the most craziest thing in my life, 2x2 PB! 1.944! scramble if you want: U2 F R' U' R F U2 F' U


please learn waterman. I plan on making a beginner tutorial tomorrow.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 3, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> please learn waterman. I plan on making a beginner tutorial tomorrow.


Been learning some waterman. It's just when you do stuff with the LU and Redges that make me confused.


----------



## PiKeeper (Oct 3, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Been learning some waterman. It's just when you do stuff with the LU and Redges that make me confused.


If your goal is to become world class, I'd advise not using waterman. I'd you genuinely enjoy it then fine, but there are some noticeable flaws in the methods that keep it from being as good as roux, cfop, or ZZ.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 3, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Been learning some waterman. It's just when you do stuff with the LU and Redges that make me confused.


Ok Beginner Waterman:

Layer but minus an edge (Waterman Layer)
Rest of Corners (CLL)
Do a rotation so the Waterman Layer is now the L Layer and the missing edge is the LU Edge
Solve all of the now R Edges (ERL)
Do one of 8 Algorithms to solve the last Ledge while orienting the midges (L5E a)
Permute the Midges (L5E b)

the 8 algs could turn into 16 if you dont want to do setup moves (thats just D2). I plan on making a Waterman Beginner tutorial later today. I might DM it to you when im done.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 8, 2021)

Ahem.
New roux PB!: 34.19


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3X3 PB 20.38 LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


wtf?????? mine is still 21.234...


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 8, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> wtf?????? mine is still 21.234...


and my 2x2 PB is faster than yours!
Edit: wait yours is still faster...


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Oct 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> and my 2x2 PB is faster than yours!
> Edit: wait yours is still faster...


1.758 2x2 solve go brrrr


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 8, 2021)

My PB sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rIb_Gn1FRajqfQOhjMOdyZq0poKF0ArkahLbqTgVrVM/edit#gid=0


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> My PB sheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1rIb_Gn1FRajqfQOhjMOdyZq0poKF0ArkahLbqTgVrVM/edit#gid=0


I've not yet made a PB sheet. Should I make one?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 8, 2021)

Nice!


CubeRed said:


> I've not yet made a PB sheet. Should I make one?


It’s nice for keeping track of progress, but not necessary imo


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 8, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice!
> 
> It’s nice for keeping track of progress, but not necessary imo


I don't really think it will help keep progress in track sinceI never record Ao5 PBs and my PB single is 9.92 so I don't think I will have marginal improvement on that for a couple of months.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I've not yet made a PB sheet. Should I make one?


Maybe.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 8, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I've not yet made a PB sheet. Should I make one?


Shameless self-promotion incoming…

If you decide to make one, you can use the template in my signature!


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 9, 2021)

Something insane today. I broke my 2x2 ao100 PB 6 times in a row. (thanks, 3.82 and 4.64)


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 9, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> 3X3 PB 20.38 LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


feet reveal here


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 11, 2021)

new roux PB: 31.409


----------



## OtterCuber (Oct 11, 2021)

Sweet!


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 12, 2021)

So this week I'm not going to be focusing on cubing. That's because I have Homework and Chess.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 13, 2021)

new pyra PB: 1.461


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 13, 2021)

new roux PB: 31.402


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 13, 2021)

Damn you get a lot of PBs. But then again the only events I do is 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 14, 2021)

Not really anything today. just got a 7.47 ao5 on 2x2 though.


----------



## hellocubers (Oct 28, 2021)

So I just wanna say that I will post here not that much because I have schoolwork.


----------



## hellocubers (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm back, Bad start with a 50 ao5. At least my ao12 is sub 45.5!


----------



## hellocubers (Dec 3, 2021)

New 2x2 PB which i scrambled myself: 1.53


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 25, 2022)

sheeeeeesh 18.32 PB and 22.35 PB a05


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 26, 2022)

also i'm switching to CFOP.


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 27, 2022)

18.27 PB again. The only thing i remember is 2 free pairs after the second pair, Sune and Ub Perm.


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 31, 2022)

alright. I'm going to learn Ra and Rb. maybe Rb first. and then after that, V and then I work on the N Perms. Also, I think I'm sub 30 already since my averages are sub 30.


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 31, 2022)

6.18 2X2 ao12 PB Let's Gooooo


----------



## hellocubers (Jan 31, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> 6.18 2X2 ao12 PB Let's Gooooo


nvm now it's 5.81


----------



## HD Truong Giang (Feb 7, 2022)

wow congrats


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 7, 2022)

16.66 PB. scramble: B2 D L2 F' L2 D2 B2 F' D2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' R U2 B2 R U2 B'
I'll change the records and signature later since I'm lazy.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 7, 2022)

2x2 OH Pb after so long: 8.36 scramble: U R2 U' F U2 F' R2 F2 R2. really crazy. Just start on yellow and you get a oll skip.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 8, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> alright. I'm going to learn Ra and Rb. maybe Rb first. and then after that, V and then I work on the N Perms. Also, I think I'm sub 30 already since my averages are sub 30.


Ra Rb Learned. Ra and Nb are tied for my slowest PLL.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 8, 2022)

WHY DO I KEEP GETTING PBs!!! scramble ; R U' B2 U' L2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' F' D' L D2 B2 L' D' B L


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 12, 2022)

bruh why are my averages lining up?
also i think I'm sub-25 already because for the past week my average was 23-24.


----------



## bulkocuber (Feb 12, 2022)

Why ao530 and ao550?


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 12, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Why ao530 and ao550?


That's for my 2x2. Forgot to change it but i don't mind.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 13, 2022)

sheeeeeesh skewb PB. Scramble: L R L R U' R' U' R' B


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 19, 2022)

3X3 PB AGAIN AFTER 11 DAYS LES GOOOOOOOOOOO
Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-19
single: 15.84

Time List:
1. 15.84 B2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' U F R D U2 F2 U2 L'


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

Gc perm learned.


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 23, 2022)

Alright. I have mid-test at march 7-10. I'm gonna study as my dad said he's gonna get me a RS3M Maglev (even though i wanted the RS3M 2020). Wish me luck for a new cube!


----------



## hellocubers (Mar 8, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> 3X3 PB AGAIN AFTER 11 DAYS LES GOOOOOOOOOOO
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-02-19
> single: 15.84
> 
> ...


This is the full recon.
inspection: z2 y2
cross: U R2 U L2
pair 1: U R U2 R' U R U' R'
pair 2: U2 L' U2 L U L' U' L
pair 3: R' U' R
pair 4: y2 R U R' U' F' U2 F U' F R' F' R
2-look oll: U f R U R' U' f' U R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL: U' R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 19, 2022)

Finally back after 1 month. Just got a PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-19
single: 13.95

Time List:
1. 13.95 R' U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D L B D' L2 R2 B' R D


----------



## OtterCuber (Apr 19, 2022)

Welcome back and great PB!


----------



## hellocubers (May 7, 2022)

Back after 1 week, PB ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-07
avg of 12: 21.47

Time List:
1. (13.95) R' U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D L B D' L2 R2 B' R D 
2. 18.55 B2 U2 L2 U2 R D2 L U2 L2 R' B' F R' B' D' B' L R B2 D' 
3. 34.21 U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L D B' L' B R' F D2 B' U2 
4. 21.25 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B' L2 U' F L' D' B L2 R F D2 
5. 22.21 L' B' R' F L' F2 R2 U' B R L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L' 
6. (DNF(21.59)) F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 U B U' B2 R2 D F D2 
7. 18.11 F2 D' R' D L U' R B R U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 
8. 21.85 B D F' B2 D R L2 F U B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' L 
9. 16.41 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U' R F R D' L2 B2 D B' 
10. 22.74 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 F D2 B' R U' L' U R2 F L2 F' D' 
11. 19.33 F2 L U2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 R U L D U L2 R D F R' 
12. 20.00 F2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R' B' D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 F'


----------



## (ec)3 (May 31, 2022)

Nice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

You want tips for sub 20 and beyond? Cuz i average 16.


----------



## hellocubers (Jun 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> You want tips for sub 20 and beyond? Cuz i average 16.


Sure?
Also, PB ao12!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-06-02
avg of 12: 20.92

Time List:
1. 21.25 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U2 B' L2 U' F L' D' B L2 R F D2 
2. 22.21 L' B' R' F L' F2 R2 U' B R L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 L' 
3. (DNF(21.59)) F' U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 R2 U B U' B2 R2 D F D2 
4. 18.11 F2 D' R' D L U' R B R U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 
5. 21.85 B D F' B2 D R L2 F U B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' L 
6. (16.41) B2 F2 L' B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 U' R F R D' L2 B2 D B' 
7. 22.74 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 F D2 B' R U' L' U R2 F L2 F' D' 
8. 19.33 F2 L U2 R F2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 R U L D U L2 R D F R' 
9. 20.00 F2 U L2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R' B' D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 F' 
10. 22.01 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' U F' R' U2 B' F D' B' D2 L U 
11. 18.78 U2 F' D' F2 L' F L2 U R' F2 R2 B U2 B U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 
12. 22.88 F' L B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B U' B D U2 R' D2 F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

my first tip is turn slow and look ahead

second is to drill your ll algs so that oll pll will be faster


----------



## hellocubers (Jun 2, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> my first tip is turn slow and look ahead
> 
> second is to drill your ll algs so that oll pll will be faster


Thank you!


----------



## hellocubers (Jun 28, 2022)

POV: Your mo3, ao5 and ao12 all start with 22.


----------



## (ec)3 (Jul 5, 2022)

Any new times? We are on about the same progression .... and your getting so close!!! 

You looking for a sub 20 AO12?


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 19, 2022)

(ec)3 said:


> Any new times? We are on about the same progression .... and your getting so close!!!
> 
> You looking for a sub 20 AO12?


No, since school is getting busier. I'll try to reach sub-20 by the end of the year.


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2022)

Well, I learned that look-ahead is very important, so i'm learning f2l look-ahead from J-perm,
saving pll for later


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 10, 2022)

PB ao12 boii

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10
avg of 12: 20.57

Time List:
1. 19.41 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U R U' L' B R' U' L F' L' D'
2. 23.51 U2 R' B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L F R F' D B' D U
3. 20.45 F D2 U2 R2 F U2 F D2 B' F' R2 U' B2 R' U L' B' R B2 R2 D'
4. 21.29 L F' R2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 R U F L' U2
5. 19.41 F R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' L U' B2 F2 L' B' R
6. 19.38 R' L' F' U B' D B' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R D2 U' L U'
7. 19.24 R' D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' U' F' D' B' D L' F'
8. 21.58 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 D' B' R F2 D L R F' L2
9. (16.81) R' D L2 U' B' D2 L D2 L R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 B2 D' B2 D F2
10. (23.70) R' D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 L B2 D2 L R B' D' F D'
11. 22.04 L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R' U' R2 B D L' B U2 F2
12. 19.35 F L' U B2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F' D L F2 R2 B L

EDIT: bro i got another PB ao12


Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10
avg of 12: 20.41

Time List:
1. 19.41 F R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R' F' L U' B2 F2 L' B' R 
2. 19.38 R' L' F' U B' D B' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R D2 U' L U' 
3. 19.24 R' D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 B' L' U' F' D' B' D L' F' 
4. 21.58 R' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' U2 D' B' R F2 D L R F' L2 
5. (16.81) R' D L2 U' B' D2 L D2 L R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 B2 D' B2 D F2 
6. 23.70 R' D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 L B2 D2 L R B' D' F D' 
7. 22.04 L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 R2 F' R' U' R2 B D L' B U2 F2 
8. 19.35 F L' U B2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 F' D L F2 R2 B L 
9. (25.10) F2 R L' B L' U2 D' F B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L 
10. 20.73 F' B' D' R2 B2 U B' D L D2 L U2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 R D2 
11. 20.27 R' F' L' D' B' R D2 R' F U F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 
12. 18.40 U' R2 D2 B U B R' B U' B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 B' R2


----------



## Mattecuber (Aug 10, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> PB ao12 boii
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-10
> avg of 12: 20.57
> ...


I was in your situation like a month ago, but now I'm sub 18 and i know full oll and pll and I'm learning look ahead and color neutrality. One tip Is tò do a lot of solves pushing your skills to the limit. in f2l you should turn at a decent Speed and find a corner or an Edge of a pair while you are doing your current One and that's It, in One or two weeks you Will Be sub 20. Once you get ant that point you should learn full oll, you should work on finding ALWAYS an Edge or a corner of a pair while you are solving Another One and if you want you could try to learn color neutrality.


----------



## LBr (Aug 10, 2022)

Look ahead comes from practice not a jperm vid


----------



## Mattecuber (Aug 10, 2022)

LBr said:


> Look ahead comes from practice not a jperm vid


I agree, but videos can give you some useful tips


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 12, 2022)

It's been a year since i made this thread.
anyway, I broke my ao5 and ao12!


Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 5: 19.09

Time List:
1. (22.60) B' U' B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U R' D' U2 R2 D2 
2. 19.22 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R D' B U' L2 R B' F R2 U2 
3. 19.99 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' B L' F' D2 U2 B D F2 R 
4. (17.84) F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U2 R F2 D' R' U B2 F' 
5. 18.05 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 L B2 R D L R B' R D





Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-12
avg of 12: 19.95

Time List:
1. 19.97 F L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 L' F2 R F R' F R' U L 
2. 21.52 D2 L2 B U' L' U R2 U D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F2 U2 
3. 17.88 B2 U' R L2 U' D F R' F U2 B D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 
4. (25.72) D F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R F' D' B F D L2 U' B' 
5. (15.62) F' L' D' F2 D F' U L U F' D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B' D2 
6. 18.70 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 F D2 B2 F' R' F D U B D' L' B' 
7. 23.70 B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B L2 D R2 B' L B F R 
8. 22.60 B' U' B L2 B D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U R' D' U2 R2 D2 
9. 19.22 R2 F2 D2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R D' B U' L2 R B' F R2 U2 
10. 19.99 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' B L' F' D2 U2 B D F2 R 
11. 17.84 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U2 R F2 D' R' U B2 F' 
12. 18.05 B D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 U2 L B2 R D L R B' R D


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2022)

YESSS SUB-19 AO5 LES GOOOOO

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
avg of 5: 18.93

Time List:
1. 18.87 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F' R' F2 L D' B' L' F U' L
2. (20.51) L' D F' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' R D' L U B
3. 19.70 D' B' R' F U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R D2 R F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 F2 D' L
4. (17.46) R' B' R2 B' R D F L2 D' R' F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2
5. 18.21 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D F L R U2 F' D B' U'

EDIT: i also got a PB ao12 lol

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
avg of 12: 19.83

Time List:
1. (14.31) R D' B R U' D' R' D' L' U' R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 
2. (26.95) F L2 D' L' D' F R2 B' U2 R F2 R2 B2 L' U2 R' D2 R' U' 
3. 18.09 B' U2 B' D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B R' B' F' L' U' F L D' U' 
4. 24.83 R B2 U2 F' L B R' B2 D' R' F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 R' B2 U2 R' 
5. 18.10 R2 D' B D2 B2 U' R' D F' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 L D2 
6. 23.15 B R2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 R D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 L F 
7. 18.87 U2 L2 D2 B U2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F' R' F2 L D' B' L' F U' L 
8. 20.51 L' D F' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' R D' L U B 
9. 19.70 D' B' R' F U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R D2 R F2 L' F2 L F2 U2 F2 D' L 
10. 17.46 R' B' R2 B' R D F L2 D' R' F2 R2 U2 L U2 L' B2 U2 R' F2 
11. 18.21 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D F L R U2 F' D B' U' 
12. 19.35 R' L U' R' F D L' D R D2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> YESSS SUB-19 AO5 LES GOOOOO
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
> avg of 5: 18.93
> ...


EDIT: DANG I GOT A SUB-18 AO5 AND PB AO12 and also PB mo3



Spoiler: ao5



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
avg of 5: 17.03

Time List:
1. 17.51 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R' B L2 U B D B' L'
2. (21.25) L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B L D2 L B' F L D L'
3. 17.19 R2 U' D2 R' U2 F' L R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2
4. (15.31) R2 B' D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' U2 L' D F' R F
5. 16.38 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B' D' F R' B2 R' U F2





Spoiler: ao12



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
avg of 12: 19.15

Time List:
1. 19.00 L B2 L B2 F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L D' L R F D U2
2. 17.51 B2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F R' B L2 U B D B' L'
3. 21.25 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U B L D2 L B' F L D L'
4. 17.19 R2 U' D2 R' U2 F' L R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2
5. (15.31) R2 B' D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' U2 L' D F' R F
6. 16.38 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B' D' F R' B2 R' U F2
7. 18.95 B D2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B R' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2
8. 23.47 L2 B R' L' B R F' B2 U' B' L2 F2 R2 F2 U' D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2
9. 17.96 R' D2 B2 D2 L' F2 D' F R L2 F2 U2 R D2 L F2 L' F2 R2 B2
10. (27.69) R D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F' L U' B D2 B2 L U2 F2
11. 22.29 U' R' B' U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F R2 D2 U B2 F2 D L R' U
12. 17.53 U' R F2 B' L B' D F R F2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' D' L2





Spoiler: mo3



Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-14
mean of 3: 16.29

Time List:
1. 17.19 R2 U' D2 R' U2 F' L R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 
2. 15.31 R2 B' D2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B' U2 L' D F' R F 
3. 16.38 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B' D' F R' B2 R' U F2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2022)

PB sub-19 ao12 Let's gooooo


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-20
avg of 12: 18.86

Time List:
1. 19.50 L' F' R U2 B' D B2 L R2 D2 B' L2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D 
2. 18.20 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' D L B R' F' L F2 L2 
3. 18.13 D' B F2 L F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' R D2 L2 B D B2 
4. 18.81 U2 B D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F R' B2 U' R B2 U F U2 F2 L' 
5. (22.50) F' U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 D R2 F' L' B' U' L U 
6. 18.90 F B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 R B D2 R U2 L' B2 
7. 20.26 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F U2 B' U2 F2 L2 D' U' F L' D2 B' L2 F 
8. 22.23 B2 D' B2 U L2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' R' B' U2 R' F L2 R' U' L U2 
9. 17.90 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R D L' F D2 R' F2 D' B' U 
10. 16.72 L' B' U' D2 R F' R B2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 L' U2 F' 
11. 17.90 D R2 U F2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F' D' B' L D B2 D' U2 L F' 
12. (16.47) R L' U B D2 F' R D' B' F2 U2 R B2 R L2 U2 L U2 B2 L B2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2022)

PB SOLVE!!! LES GOOOO

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-20
single: 12.52

Time List:
1. 12.52 R2 B' U2 F R2 D2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 L' D U' F' U R' B2 D' B'


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2022)

another pb ao12...

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
avg of 12: 18.73

Time List:
1. (16.39) B L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' D' B' R U' L R' B 
2. (23.92) U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R U' L' R2 F' D' 
3. 17.83 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 U2 L U F D' R F D' F R2 B2 
4. 19.77 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L' F' U2 R2 U B2 L F' R 
5. 17.16 F L' B R' U R2 U D2 B' R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 
6. 20.11 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 D R2 U F' L' B2 L2 D B2 R' B2 D F' 
7. 19.65 R2 D2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D R' F L B' F D' F U 
8. 18.99 U' L2 U' B R' D2 L U R2 U D B2 R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B' L U2 
9. 20.06 F D' L B2 R2 F L2 B D2 F' L2 U2 F2 U' L R2 F U' B L 
10. 19.33 D U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L D U2 B D2 R' U R2 F' 
11. 16.91 D R' B' L' U' R2 D2 R B R' U2 F2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 
12. 17.49 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 B' D2 L' U' R' F R' B R D' U2 R


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 21, 2022)

I'm going to update this post when i get a new PB average.

PB ao5!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
avg of 5: 16.48

Time List:
1. 16.79 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L R2 D' F' L B D F' U' 
2. (25.09) F U R' D2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 R' D L' B' L 
3. (16.13) D B2 R' D2 L F B2 L2 F D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U 
4. 16.27 F D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D2 B R2 B2 D' L' B' U L 
5. 16.39 U2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F U L F2 U F L' R' D2 F

And PB mo3!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
mean of 3: 15.80

Time List:
1. 14.52 F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 D L B' U' R U F2
2. 17.48 F2 L U D B' D' L2 F' R' D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F2 B U2
3. 15.41 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 U B2 L R2 U2 R'


PB ao12 again!


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
avg of 12: 18.44

Time List:
1. (14.52) F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 D L B' U' R U F2
2. 17.48 F2 L U D B' D' L2 F' R' D2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F L2 F2 B U2
3. 15.41 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 B2 U B2 L R2 U2 R'
4. 17.87 B2 L F2 L' F2 D2 L U2 R D2 R D' U R' D R' D R B U' F'
5. 19.95 D' F' B2 L' B' U D2 R' B2 U2 B R2 F' U2 D2 R2 U2 B U2 L
6. 16.91 R2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' F' R D' R2 B F2 R D2 L
7. 24.64 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B U L' F' U L R' F U'
8. (27.09) L D F2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 L B2 L U2 D B F U B' D2 B
9. 20.13 D2 B2 U2 R B2 R D2 U2 R' F2 B R' D L' R2 U' L' U R
10. 16.28 F D2 U2 R2 B F2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U F' R2 U' R' F2 L U2 R
11. 18.92 R2 U F2 D B2 L2 D L2 R2 D B' F R B D' F U' B' L2
12. 16.79 D2 L2 F L2 B L2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L R2 D' F' L B D F' U'


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 22, 2022)

pb ao12 again boiii


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-22
avg of 12: 17.00

Time List:
1. 17.68 R D F2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 R' B' F R2 D' U R 
2. 16.63  B' D' B2 L2 D U' R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 U R' F2 D R' B L2 D' 
3. 16.95 D R' D' B D2 L2 D B U2 D2 L' B2 R2 L' F2 L' B2 L' 
4. 19.62 L2 U2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F R' D' B L2 F' D' R 
5. 16.46 U F2 D2 L F2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' F' L' U' F' U2 L' R' F 
6. 16.64 R F' L2 F D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 L2 R' D' R' D' R' U R2 
7. 15.69 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B' U2 F' U F2 L' B R' 
8. 16.42 R' B2 U2 R2 B F R2 U2 F U2 L2 D' B' D R' B2 F' L B' 
9. (14.43) R B L D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L F2 U F L' R' B 
10. 19.13 U' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R D2 L' R2 D2 U' F L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 
11. (26.35) D' R2 D2 F' L' F B2 R U F2 B2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 D' 
12. 14.75 B' L' U D2 L B' U' L' U B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' R


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 24, 2022)

The reason I deleted the 11.09 is because I realized I (miscrambled?/misscrambled?) the cube.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 25, 2022)

Finally, I made up for my 11.09..


Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-25
single: 10.96

Time List:
1. 10.96 B2 U2 B' L2 B R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 D L U B' R2 D2 L' D2 U F2

Recon:
x2//inspect
U' F R' F' D' B'//cross
R' U2 R2 U R'//1st pair
U' L' U L//2nd pair
y U2 R' U R//3rd pair
y U L' U L U' L' U L//4th pair
l' U' L U l F' L' F//OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'//PLL
U//auf


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 25, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Finally, I made up for my 11.09..
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-25
> ...


Well, I guess I can say the thing that I apparently say alot now which is

_Sub-10 single soon..._


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

My recommendation is to become color neutral before you learn anything else. Your times will go down by 1-2 seconds because you will have an easier cross.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> My recommendation is to become color neutral before you learn anything else. Your times will go down by 1-2 seconds because you will have an easier cross.


Color neutrality will not help him much at a sub 20 average. Working on f2l efficiency, lookahead and having good ll algs is miles more important.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

I am at that level and color neutrality does improve my cross solutions.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

I agree that the things that you mentioned are more important but the longer you go solving on white (or any color), the harder it is to become color neutral.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I agree that the things that you mentioned are more important but the longer you go solving on white (or any color), the harder it is to become color neutral.


Yeah, what I'm saying is that color neutrality isn't important, and it won't help speed up your solves that much.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

You don't consider 1-2 seconds that much?


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> You don't consider 1-2 seconds that much?


CN makes basically no difference in your times. I don't even think it's worth it


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

I became color neutral and it improved my times. Facts.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I became color neutral and it improved my times. Facts.


There's most likely more to it than that. More likely because you are color neutral you are more aware of your cross solutions. CN on it's own will not make you 1-2 seconds faster unless your cross is already really slow.


----------



## Timona (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> You don't consider 1-2 seconds that much?


you average 15 seconds, you average 17 seconds, you average 19 seconds. They don't mean anything. It's all bragging rights
At higher levels, yes, 1-2 seconds mean something.
At lower levels, it's nothing, just bragging rights


----------



## Timona (Aug 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I agree that the things that you mentioned are more important but the longer you go solving on white (or any color), the harder it is to become color neutral.


Nope, you just need dedication and consistent practice.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 26, 2022)

Asher Kim-Magierek is a white only solver, and he's pretty fast, and Max Siauw is white/yellow.
I think dual CN should be worth because sometimes you have bad white cross solutions but full CN not really.


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 26, 2022)

CN is definitely worth it when you can plan cross+1


----------



## Anthonycube (Aug 26, 2022)

I became CN when I averaged 30-45 ish seconds and it took almost no effort because I wasn't that used to White anyway. If anybody wants to be CN. The best time to do it is now


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 26, 2022)

Anthonycube said:


> CN is definitely worth it when you can plan cross+1






LOL

But yeah CN makes cross+1 easier, but you have to decide your cross colour first.
However, CN's advantages rely exclusively on the inspection and thus the first part of the solve. Look-ahead will be slightly worse than single colour/dual CN. Also, remember that the 2019 3x3 world champion was a white cross solver and Tymon uses dual colour neutrality unless he finds a really easy cross on the other colours.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2022)

PB single again!! (recon coming again)
Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-28
single: 10.73

Time List:
1. 10.73 U2 B' D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 R' U2 B' R' U B2 F2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> PB single again!! (recon coming again)
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-28
> single: 10.73
> 
> ...


recon:

z2 y'//inspect
R' F D2 R D2//cross
U F' L F L'//1st pair
y U' L' U L U' L' U L//2nd pair
U R U' R'//3rd pair
y R' F R F' R U R'//4th pair
U R' F R U R' U' F' U R//OLL
M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2//PLL
//46 STM, 4.2 TPS

would've got sub-10 if i didn't lock up on that 4th pair


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 28, 2022)

i got a sub-20 ao1000 les goooo


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2022)

Judging by my ao1000, I think I'm already sub-20.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 4, 2022)

_sub-17_ ao12 boiii

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-04
avg of 12: 16.61

Time List:
1. (13.52) R' D2 B D2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 L' U F L2 R2 B2 L2 D' 
2. 21.60 U B' U2 F L2 B U2 B R2 D2 B L2 U2 L F L2 U' B L2 D U2 
3. 15.34 L F2 U2 F2 L' U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 L B L' R2 B D B2 R' F2 U' 
4. 14.02 B D2 R2 U2 F D2 B D2 R2 F' L2 U B' L' D R F2 U L2 R2 F2 
5. 17.95 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' B D2 R' U' L U B2 D2 
6. 16.37 B' D2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 B' R' U F2 D L2 B L' 
7. 15.90 D F' U F' D2 L2 U' R F2 D2 R D2 L' D2 L B D' 
8. 15.67 F' R U' B D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B' U' R F2 U R D' R2 
9. 17.81 L' U2 D B R2 D' R' U2 L2 B L2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 F R2 F' R' D' 
10. 16.09 R D' L2 B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F D B' R B L R2 
11. (22.97) F' D' R' U2 F' D2 B D U2 R2 F' L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B U' 
12. 15.39 D' B L B2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L B L' F' L D' L


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 5, 2022)

PB ao5 les goo

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-05
avg of 5: 15.12

Time List:
1. 16.92 U2 B2 D2 F2 R B2 L R U2 L' F2 R' U R B2 F' U B' L B2 F 
2. (13.40) R' U' L B' U' B' U2 L' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 R' 
3. 13.44 B2 R D2 F2 B2 U' L2 F D F L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B R2 
4. (17.98) D' L2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' R F D' U2 L R' U' L R' 
5. 15.00 D' F R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' D2 L2 F U2 R' D' U R D' F' R F


----------

